# whole chicken question



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

My question is does a whole chicken cover all the nutrients that they should get. A whole chicken cut in half so half in the morning and half at night would be perfect for the amount of what my dog should eat for his weight. Here is what I am buying.
Whole Prey Chicken | My Pet Carnivore

So can it be as easy as just buying a whole chicken for everyday? would this cover everything they need? Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that falls under the Prey Model Diet which is based on meat, organs and bones only.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

even with whole prey model you can't just feed chicken and actually even a whole chicken contains WAY more then they need every day. They need more then just chicken they need a bunch of different protein sources.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree that I would not feed a dog exclusively chicken. I'd also feed an equal amount of a red meat beast.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses. I didnt think feeding exclusively chicken would be enough.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

if you're starting new you do start with only chicken for a while. I do agree it's not enough and dogs need different sources of protein, but IMHO a dog will not suffer on a chicken only diet either, might get bored? yes, but suffer? I don't think so, JMHO.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes they will suffer on a chicken only diet there are completely different vitamins in red meat that they need


----------

